

StartSSL down and out? - rogeryu

I tried to login to StartSSL, but the login fails. I get:<p>An error occurred during a connection to auth.startssl.com. Peer does not recognize and trust the CA that issued your certificate. (Error code: ssl_error_unknown_ca_alert)<p>I tried different browsers on different computers and different networks. I mailed them - no reaction yet. I tried to create an account on their forum, but it fails on the captcha repeatedly. I tried to login with OpenID, but no success. I created an account with their bugzilla site, and this works, but I cannot create tickets...<p>Yesterday I tried the first time, today no change. Does this mean they are out of business?
======
spectre256
Don't worry, we've all made this mistake, which is the reason it's the first
item in their Login issue FAQ:
[http://www.s-jpg.com/blog/?p=48](http://www.s-jpg.com/blog/?p=48)

Edit: note that part of creating a StartSSL account has you create a
certificate for yourself to authenticate with. If you're signing up for the
first time you obviously won't have done that

------
rogeryu
See [https://auth.startssl.com/](https://auth.startssl.com/)

------
akaasjager
I cannot get connected, is this a SHA-1 (root) certificate by any chance?

------
seven
Works for me. (Chrome)

~~~
cordite
The webpage at [https://auth.startssl.com/](https://auth.startssl.com/) might
be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error code: ERR_SSL_VERSION_OR_CIPHER_MISMATCH

(chrome)

